# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Love is when you...

## RAHEN

Hello Everyone

Someone asked ...what is love?
and the answer was...when someone walks on snow for miles, without any shoes for him/her..

the question is...love is when you ________(fill the blank)

----------


## EntangleDesi

are willing stand next to your mate at their toughest time[s]

----------


## RAHEN

liked your answer...

----------


## Rockkker

Love is when your every single breath is dedicated to your mate ^o)

----------


## Rockkker

it will be easy to think and make more sentences, if you take out "when you" from the sentence.

----------


## Tulip

Love is when you think of your beloved before yourself.

----------


## RAHEN

nahi rokker ho jayega...try karo...

i feel this thread as a game i want to participate...love is when you are crystal clear with them...

----------


## Tulip

Love is when you want to see him/her the moment you close your eyes and first thing when you wake up  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

hmm...love is when you smile with their thought.

----------


## Tulip

100% all the time  :Wink: 

Love is when you can't live without that certain someone :bg:

----------


## Rockkker

samajh aagae? wah de wah  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

you are talking like sanjay dutt... :Big Grin:  from mbbs

----------


## Rockkker

hahahaha, Good morniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinggggg!!! DT!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RAHEN

assuming to be sanjay dutt... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

Love is when you eat the jali hui roti's still say "wah kia khaana banaaya hai, tumhaaray haathon main tou jaadoo hai darling" hehehe, Sirf uska dil rakhne k liye..  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

^^^what a liar...these line.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rockkker

hehehe, majboori hai bhae, uska dil rakhna hai.

----------


## Atlantic

LOL - love is when you depend on that person in difficult time and they are there for you when you go through the rough and tough

----------


## heman

miss your wife more than anything else in the world

----------


## Muzna

Love is when you take care of him in the time of crisis instead of leaving him alone

----------


## Atlantic

love is when you can share anything you want to, say anything you want to that significant other, without fearing that you will be judged upon it or it wil be held against you...just being able to express youself freely and openly and unconditionally.  :Smile:

----------


## Rockkker

^^ bravo bravo! taaliyaan!  :Smile:

----------

